
Microsoft Edge: Most Hacked Browser at Pwn2Own 2017 - dbcooper
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/pwn2own-2017-microsoft-edge-hacked,33940.html
======
tinalumfoil
> it hasn’t quite proven itself when faced with experienced hackers at
> contests such as Pwn2Own

A company's support of white hats and continued payout of large rewards shows
a much greater commitment to security than a company who is never publicly
exploited.

